
The Cyber Activists Who Want to Shut Down ISIS - sergeant3
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2015/10/anonymous-activists-isis-twitter/409312/?single_page=true
======
pakled_engineer
I assume all those twitter supporter accounts are law enforcement trying to
entrap and bait 'fence sitters'. ISIS and Somali militant groups recruit here
in meatspace like every other gang does by hanging out where directionless
youth are and convincing them with promises of glory and power structures that
are easy to climb. "Here you are doing nothing, there you will be a respected
commander in a war of destiny".

~~~
dsfyu404ed
>I assume all those twitter supporter accounts are law enforcement trying to
entrap and bait 'fence sitters'.

I dunno about Europe but in 'merica that's pretty much textbook entrapment. It
would also be counterproductive because it creates the illusion of actual
support.

